# Disney's 101 Dalmatians Will be Spotted on Blu-ray 02/10



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

101 DALMATIANS DIAMOND EDITION



Available for the First Time on Digital HD, Blu-ray™ Combo Pack,

Disney Movies Anywhere and On-Demand – February 10th



Featuring All-New, Never-Before-Seen Animated Short! 





Synopsis: Pick your favorite spot to watch—anytime and anywhere—and get ready for a fun-filled adventure with the Diamond Edition of 101 Dalmatians! Pongo, Perdita and their super-adorable puppies are in for thrills, hilarious spills and an epic action-packed adventure when they face off with Cruella De Vil, Disney’s most fabulously outrageous villainess. When Cruella dognaps all of the Dalmatian puppies in London, brave animal heroes launch a daring plan to save all puppies from Cruella’s clutches! Unleash all the excitement and suspense of Disney’s 101 Dalmatians, a beloved classic you’ll want to share with your family again and again! 



Cast: Rod Taylor (Inglorious moos, The Birds) as Pongo, J. Pat O’Malley (The Jungle Book, Alice in Wonderland) as Jasper and Betty Lou Gerson (The Fly, Cats Don’t Dance) as Cruella de Vil

Producer: Walt Disney



Directors: Wolfgang Reitherman, Hamilton S. Luske and Clyde Geronimi



Writers: Story by Bill Peet. Based on the book “101 Dalmatians” by Dodie Smith



Release Date: February 10, 2015 (Direct Prebook: 12/16; Distributor Prebook: 12/30)



Product SKUs: Digital HD & SD, Blu-ray Combo Pack, Disney Movies Anywhere & On-Demand



New Bonus Features: All New Short – The Further Adventures of Thunderbolt

Walt Disney Presents “The Best Doggoned Dog in the World” (1961 Version)

Lucky Dogs

DisneyView

Dalmatians 101: Hosted by Cameron Boyce (Disney Channel’s “The Descendants”)

Plus a Selection of Classic Bonus Features





Ratings: G in US & Canada (bonus materials are not rated)



Feature Run Time: Approximately 79 Minutes



Aspect Ratio: 1:33:1



Audio: Blu-ray: 7.1 DTS-HDMA / 1.0 Dolby Digital (English); 5.1 DTS-HDHR (French) & 5.1 Dolby Digital (Spanish)



Languages: English, French and Spanish



Subtitles: English (ESL/SDH), French and Spanish


----------

